# Tegus in Texas



## Keith_w (Jun 17, 2010)

Just curious but own many members own tegus here in Texas?


----------



## Keith_w (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, that's embarrassing. Sorry guys I meant to type; Just curious, but do any members own tegus here in Texas?


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 17, 2010)

I know that "Txrepgirl" lives in Texas, for sure, just going off of her username. She owns an assortment of Tegu's (I think the last post I read she mentioned 6, maybe?)


----------



## new2gu (Jun 17, 2010)

Im from Texas


----------



## preston897 (Jun 17, 2010)

i also live in texas. why do you ask?


----------



## tora (Jun 17, 2010)

preston897 said:


> i also live in texas. why do you ask?



^


----------



## themedic (Jun 18, 2010)

I live in corpus christi texas, down south.


----------

